# Bur Hole with placement of ventriculostomy,with drainage of intraventricular catheter



## Achia (May 30, 2013)

Hello to all friendly coders-
Please help desperately!

This is my case-pt was admitted with intraventricular hemorrhage due to intracerebral  hematoma.

Here is the procedure-The scalp was opened with a 10 blade on the right side. It was inflated, and a Weitlaner retractor was placed. A single bur hole was placed. Dura was opened in a cruciate fashion. Ventricular catheter was advance into the right lateral ventricle with an opening pressue of 10 cm of water. The fluid was very bloody. The ventricular catheter was exited from the scalp through a separate stab incision. It was secured to the scalp with multiple sutures and staples.The wound was closed in standard two-layer fashion, with staple for the skin.

These are my codes:
61156,61107 and 61210 I'm not sure which one is the appropriate code on this case.

Thank you,
brainwash


----------



## LLynn29 (May 31, 2013)

The description for 61156 is *aspiration of hematoma or cyst, intracebral *but since he secured the ventricular catheter and left it in place I would think it would be coded as 61210-*burr holes with aspiration of hematoma or cyst, intracebral for implanting ventricular catheter etc.  * You might check with the Dr. to see if surgery is to follow or if he's going to monitor intracranial pressure.

You wouldn't use 61107 because that is for twist drill holes which is a different procedure than burr holes.


----------



## Achia (Jun 3, 2013)

*Burr Hole with placement of ventriculostomy,with drainage of intraventricular cathete*

Dear Gingersnap 29

Thank you so much for sharing your knowledge. This is great!. Have a nice day.


----------

